# Looking for a pocket size everyday carry slingshot?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The Boy Shot and the Micro Ranger are two of finest everyday carry slingshots you will ever shoot. the Boy Shot uses tubes and the Micro Ranger uses flat bands. I went to Pocket Predator.com to order a couple Boy Shots for Christmas. What I discovered was a new Peen finish on the slingshots. I can't wait to put a set of tubes on and shoot a can or two. The Boy Shot not shown here will have holes for tubes.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Tag, I like those. I've always liked carrying the axiom champ. Never really thought about a little aluminum jobby. Gonna have to look into it. The sand blasting should make it real grippy? Right?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

They are so easy to control unlike the larger slingshots. I like a slingshot where the fork height is close to my hand, that way I don't feel as much pressure as I pull back. Thanks for your reply lbojoe.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I like the looks of these frames and your idea is sound based on my personal expiriances . I find I tend to enjoy smaller sized frames . Andyou and family have a Merry Christmas .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks namazu I appreciate your response. May you and your family have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

The Topshot is 3/4" thick but very small otherwise. Disappears in my slingshot pocket. Just got it yesterday and about to do review.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for this post. I kinda wish he offered a 1/2" thick poly version of this.. I look forward to your review.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I've shot the Boy Shot for a couple of years now, they are truly amazing. I've tried to describe how the shorter height of the forks contribute to the the stability of the slingshot. It's like what we used to call choking up on a baseball bat so that you can control it better.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree inconvinience, 1/2 inch poly would be great. I put plasti dip on one, it turned out nice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I received two of the best EDC pocketable slingshots ever!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't wait to see the Peen finish and it is awesome. There was also a nice set of tubes and a great pouch. I am not saying anything against any other slingshots, this one is perfect for.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow. I'm really impressed. And I didn't even think about dipping or maybe even adding a thinif scale I needed a little bit more to grip. With that look I'd hate to cover it though.

I think you sold me on it.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That is so cool dude. Im liking that design. Makes me think maybe people would love edc shooters alot more if the thickness wasnt like 3/4inch.. half inch hdpe. Gotta get some.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I received two of the best EDC pocketable slingshots ever!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't wait to see the Peen finish and it is awesome. There was also a nice set of tubes and a great pouch. I am not saying anything against any other slingshots, this one is perfect for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tag :thumbsup: , I ordered one without finishing.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Tom!

Pretty soon we'll be offering that finish, probably instead of the sandblasted one... I think it's just a little nicer


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

A while back when you (Tag) was recommending these PP cores... I oredered the Boyshot and it is aweaome for pocket carry. I have small single tubes with Roma tabs... I love 1/4" and 5/16" steel.


----------



## ConnorA9 (May 3, 2018)

The Imp from Wasp Slingshots is one that I'd recommend. It comes with a .55 Usopp flatband set and some 6mm balls. Fantastic, if you get the practice in. I need to either lower my anchor point or aim much lower (3 inches at 20m), but that's just me. The ammo goes right through cans and tins, and it's cheaper.


----------

